# iPartition bloqué



## Mididix (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème:
J'ai voulu agrandir une partition de mon disque dur externe à l'aide du logiciel iPartition, tout se déroule normalement mais depuis ce matin il reste bloqué sur ça:







Le processus est théoriquement terminé d'après la barre de progression générale mais la seconde tourne toujours à 0%.

Mis à part débrancher le disque dur et voir ce qui se passe je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.


Et il est où, le problème de périphérique, là ? iPartition, c'est un logiciel, pas un périphérique ! On déménage.


----------

